# 11 months female...



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

...only 45lb and her parents are 80lb and 110lb?
Got blood work done, results are normal. Wondering what is going on here. Fed her Orijen LB Puppy initially till 7 months old then switched to FROMM LB Puppy. The breeder told me she is estimated to be 70lb.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The genes don't always combine in the way we think they will. 45# is small, but she is still young and will fill out over time though I doubt she will make 70# unless you make her fat. Does she look too thin? Can you post some pictures for us.


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

She is at a healthy weight according to my trainer, I am just concerned if there is any rare medical condition that might result this. My trainer commented she shed more than her male despite her being smaller, can it have anything to do with this? Also she is unspayed and hasn't had her first heat yet.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I had the same concerns as you.

My pups parents were much larger yet my pup is 55lbs at 14 months old.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

How tall is she at the withers ?


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Arrow is 11 months old, 22" tall at the withers and weighs about 52 lbs. Her dad was 75 lbs and mom was 90 lbs. Most people ask me what she is mixed with because she "is just so small".


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> How tall is she at the withers ?


around 23 inch


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

My lovely pup is nearly 17 months old and is 63lbs. My vet isn't worried at all, he says he is not interested in the weight but a dogs condition, proportions etc and my pup is fine. She seems really small compared to the other girls I have owned who were 80lbs plus but I doubt my girl will reach 70lbs. She is by far the smallest GSD in my training class but perfectly healthy.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow is about 22-23 inches and her weight ranges between 47 and 52 lbs. She is 7 yrs old.

That is normal size for a female shepherd and just because your dogs parents were bigger does not guarantee that any of the pups will be the same size. Unless the breeder has an in depth knowledge of past generations your pups parents may have just been the big ones in their respective litters. 
My previous male came from a mom that was 65lbs and a dad that was 80lbs. He weighed in at 95lbs and was significantly larger then his litter mates. But I had no reason to believe that if I bred him his progeny would be oversized. There was simply no indication in his pedigree that the dogs were oversized.
Keep your girl healthy and don't let her get fat in an effort to fulfill a pointless quest.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mutant freak dog perhaps??? There is another member here that has a GSD ... female that is 45 lbs?? I did not keep track of the thread but apparently ... that happens.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja weighs barely 60 lbs at 7 years and she is fast and agile with a feminine look. Her trot is a joy to watch since she is light on her feet. Enjoy your healthy pup.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

they got you wolfy, old thread.


----------

